# PM 6500/250 as a DNS server?



## tk4two1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been given a PowerMac 6500/250 and am seriously considering making it into a DNS server since my ISP's DNS server likes to not work at all at least two times a week.

I know I want it to run on a linux or BDS OS, unless someone knows of a free SW that will run it from OS 8-9.  Any advice as far as flavors of linux or any other SW recommendation would be great.  

Thanks!


----------



## Jeffo (Feb 15, 2008)

MacDNS and it is an OS 9 solution.

I used it for a while, and my brother was using it on his LAN up until maybe 6 months ago.  It seemed to be pretty solid and easy to set up.  If you are doing it because your ISPs DNS goes down frequently, then you might want to set the time to live to like 2 days or something like that to bridge the ISPs gap of no service.  I was running it on a tray load imac.  my brother was running it on a 7100/80 the whole time he was using it.  I used it for a few years, and he used it for 4 or 5 years i think.


----------



## simbalala (Feb 15, 2008)

Much simpler...

Try Open DNS - http://www.opendns.com/

I have my Router set up to use Open DNS although you can set it for just your machine as well. It's reliable and faster than my ISP's DNS server.

Edit/Tip: Take a screenshot of your current DNS settings before you switch to Open DNS so you have a record of exactly what you currently have.


----------



## tk4two1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am using open DNS, I really just wanted to make a project out of it and have it bind to open DNS.


----------



## tk4two1 (Feb 15, 2008)

OK, so I installed MacDNS.  One question I have, hopefully you can answer it, I have set the parent server address to open DNS's servers.  Will that pull records from the open DNS server as queries are made or will it pull records automatically to build its own database?


----------

